# Destination Host Unreachable

## remix

hi, i have this box that has no keyboard and no monitor, and worked fine as a ftp/apache/ssh server. i had to relocate the box, so i had to shut it down and boot up again, this time with a keyboard and a monitor because i know it doesn't connect to the network all by itself, i usually have to

```
#modprobe sis900

#dhcpcd eth0
```

then i can ping anything anytime anywhere just fine.

now i can't ping anything, i can see my eth0 card when i ifconfig, which is great, but when i #dhcpcd eth0 it takes forever then it tells me nothing, when i ifconfig, all i see is lo not eht0 anymore, and needless to say, can't ping anything, so i set up eth0 using 

```
#ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.55 broadcast 192.168.2.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
```

 and when i ifconfig everything looks fine, like it works. but when i try to ping www.yahoo.com it takes forever then says  *Quote:*   

> ping: unknown host www.yahoo.com

  and when i try to ping 192.168.2.1 (my routers ip) i get  *Quote:*   

> From 192.168.2.55 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

 

my resolv.conf looks exactly how i left it when it was running fine before, although i did try many variations of it for trial and error. i've tried everything i can think of including restarting net.eth0 . no progress, does anyone have an idea what i can do to get back on my network?

thanks in advance[/quote]

----------

## avendesora

This will sound stupid, but if the "relocation" actually implied physically moving the box to somewhere different, are you sure the net cable you are using is good? Are the link leds on the card indicating any activity?

If you're connected to a switch, is this switch working ok? Is the port you're plugging in activated?

----------

## remix

connected to a router, and the connections should be find as i'm using the same cables, i relocated to the next room.

----------

## avendesora

What about link activity on the network card leds?

Same cable, same port on the router?

----------

## remix

good, all the hardware, seems to be fine. i've checked and tested, i even tested the leads with a belkin cat5 cable tester.

----------

## kpack

I don't know why your DHCP server isn't working, but probably the reason you can't ping www.yahoo.com is that you don't have a default gateway set. Try:

```
route add default gw 192.168.2.1
```

Change the IP address to whatever your router address is.

Where is your DHCP server by the way?

----------

## avendesora

Does "mii-tool eth0" tell you anything?

----------

## adaptr

 *remix wrote:*   

> hi, i have this box that has no keyboard and no monitor, and worked fine as a ftp/apache/ssh server. i had to relocate the box, so i had to shut it down and boot up again, this time with a keyboard and a monitor because i know it doesn't connect to the network all by itself, i usually have to
> 
> ```
> #modprobe sis900
> 
> ...

 

Set this in your startup scripts.

Add

```
sis900
```

to /etc/modules.autoload/<kernel-version>

and add the dhcp option to /etc/conf.d/net

 *remix wrote:*   

> then i can ping anything anytime anywhere just fine.
> 
> now i can't ping anything, i can see my eth0 card when i ifconfig, which is great, but when i #dhcpcd eth0 it takes forever then it tells me nothing, when i ifconfig, all i see is lo not eht0 anymore, and needless to say, can't ping anything, so i set up eth0 using 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A lot of confused stuff here - post the output of

```
route -n
```

and the contents of /etc/resolv.conf, and we'll see.

 *remix wrote:*   

> my resolv.conf looks exactly how i left it when it was running fine before, although i did try many variations of it for trial and error.

 

Right. More error than trial, hmm ?

 *remix wrote:*   

>  i've tried everything i can think of including restarting net.eth0 . no progress, does anyone have an idea what i can do to get back on my network?

 

Check the configuration of your dhcp server.

----------

## remix

#mii-too eth0

eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok

#route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Designation     Gateway     Genmask        Iface

192.168.2.0     0.0.0.0    255.255.255.0    eth0

127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1   255.0.0.0           lo

i saw this in the installation docs so i thought i'd give it a shot

#route add default gw 192.168.2.1

#route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Designation     Gateway     Genmask        Iface

192.168.2.0     0.0.0.0    255.255.255.0    eth0

127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1   255.0.0.0           lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.2.1   0.0.0.0            eth0

- result

same thing, can't ping anything including router   :Confused: 

----------

## remix

oh and my resolv.conf looks like this

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> domain STUDIO
> 
> search hawaii.rr.com
> ...

 

hmm should i add 'nameserver' ?? if so, what should that be?

the domain i didn't know what it is, STUDIO is actually the workgroup that the rest of my XP computers belong to, i didn't think it mattered, because when i first installed it, and it got on the network, it was STUDIO, and it didn't seem to have a problem with that. i really don't know whta it should be anyway.

my dhcp server is my router? right? i mean it says dhcp enabled.

----------

## avendesora

I guess your router could be your DHCP server.

Does it also do DNS or DNS "forwarding" (don't know how that's called). If so, add:

```
nameserver 192.168.2.1
```

to your resolv.conf.

That won't help much if you can't ping it, though   :Confused: 

What does:

```
arp -a
```

tell you?

Does:

```
tcpdump eth0
```

show anything (leave that running for a couple minutes).

----------

## remix

i resetted the router to its default factory settings, and dhcp is enabled by default. anyother computer can easily and quickly get on the network, except this. it finds the network card fairly easily, which before was a bit of a problem, then all i have to do is #dhcpcd eth0 and its i'm the network, simple as that. so i don't think its the router anymore. then what do you think the reason for 'Destination Host Unreachable' would be?

----------

## avendesora

What does arp -a say now that you have resetted the router?

----------

## remix

 *Quote:*   

> ? (192.168.2.1) at <incomplete> on eth0

 

----------

## woe

I just have the same problem here, or if not the same, a very similar one.

I posted about it a few days ago but perhaps merging the two threads is a good idea. So basicly it's definitely not an hardware problem, since everything seems to work fine on the same system, same wires, but running from the gentoo LiveCD. The remote DHCP server is perfectly working also. I can't ping anything on the LAN / ifconfig stats are showing that some traffic is going outwards, but nothing's coming. Its as if the computer have become autist while rebooting.

While I dont have arp -a results in my mind I think they were the same,  I'll come back to give you exact report asap.

Anyway the begin of all the problem is also the same : reboot. Previous uptime was like 46/47 days, so perhaps some upgrade brought this mess in.

----------

## woe

Here come test results:

route -n

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination   Gateway      Genmask         Flags   Metric   Ref   Use   Iface

192.168.0.0   0.0.0.0      255.255.255.0   U   0   0   0   eth0

127.0.0.0   127.0.0.1      255.0.0.0      UG   0   0   0   lo

```

arp -a

```

? (192.168.0.10) at <incomplete> on eth0

```

ifconfig eth0

```

eth0   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:01:0F:0F:87

   inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

   UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500  Metric:1

   RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

   TX packets:50 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:50

   collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

   RX bytes:0 (0.0b)  TX bytes:6816(6.6 Kb)

   Interrupt:11 Base address:0xd800

```

The problem is the same for eth1 but it won't came up at all because it wont receive DHCP signals. Forcing some parameters doesnt help, eth1 is still deaf. The problem occurs on a 2.6.4 kernel with drivers compiled as modules (3c59x and via_rhine) - but also on a 2.6.6 kernel with drivers directly compiled in.

----------

## davidblewett

This might sound really dumb, but I was having a similar problem last night. It turned out that the card in the gentoo box had wiggled slightly out of the socket. Once I had firmly pushed it back into the PCI slot, everything worked as usual.

----------

